# iPod Touch 4G : Ça vaut le coup ?



## françois156 (9 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais demandé conseil, j'ai un iPod Touch 3G
et un MacBook Pro 13'.

Je projette de vendre mon iPod Touch 3G et de prendre 
un iPod Touch 4G.

Pensez vous que ça vaut le coup ?

Merci
François


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2010)

françois156 a dit:


> Pensez vous que ça vaut le coup ?



Aucun intérêt pour moi : je n'ai aucunement besoin de FaceTime, de l'écran Retina et de photographier/filmer avec mon iPod.
Mon 3G me donne toute satisfaction pour la musique, les jeux (pour mon gamin, happy) et l'accés Wifi.

Mais après, ça dépend de tes besoins : pour tu reluques le 4G ?


----------



## TiteLine (9 Octobre 2010)

Plus sérieusement, toi seul as vraiment la réponse. Si ton iPod Touch te satisfait pleinement et que tu n'as pas vraiment besoin des nouvelles fonctionnalités du dernier modèle, alors ça ne vaut clairement ni le coup, ni le coût.

C'est peut être un peu le danger, l'écueil quand on "switche" , on est tellement emballé qu'on veut ce qu'il y a de mieux alors qu'on l'a déjà.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2010)

L'iPod Touch 4G a l'air vraiment  sympa mais perso, mon iPod Touch 2G me convient très bien.

Après, les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas.


----------



## françois156 (10 Octobre 2010)

En fait c'est le Retina Display et les caméras, avis aux 
possesseurs d'iPhone, qu'en pensez vous ? 

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## fabe38 (10 Octobre 2010)

Oui, ils ont raison.
Tu n'en serais qu'au V1, comme moi, là ça vaudrait le coup car le réglage du volume par bouton et le micro haut parleur manquent cruellement sur la première version.
Mais à part ça, c'est kif kif.
Cet écran retina, qu'est ce qu'il a vraiment de plus par rapport aux autres, qui ont quand même de superbes écrans bien fin et précis?
Si encore la dernière version avait le GPS, mais je crois qu'on pourra se gratter longtemps pour avoir le GPS: si on le veut faudra banquer 50 euros par mois pour un lucratif iphone.....
Pour ce qui est vidéo et photo "accidentelle", en général, on l'a sur le mobile.


----------



## arrakiss (10 Octobre 2010)

Moi mon V1 me satisfait pleinement.
Incassable malgré ses multiples chutes (4 étages quand même)
Ses passages (furtifs) à la machine à laver
Après, pour moi, c'est clairement un baladeur MP3 donc.....le reste je m'en tape.


----------



## françois156 (10 Octobre 2010)

Ok merci de vos réponse, je pense que je vais changer d'iPod.


----------



## Guillaume-95 (23 Octobre 2010)

Ca dépend de tes besoins, apres le 3G reste quand meme pas mal...


----------



## ant0oine (26 Octobre 2010)

Franchement les gars, j'étais possesseur d'un V1, c'est juste le jour et la nuit !

Chipset A4, retina ... vraiment c'est tout simplement incroyable, j'ai repris un 3G en main c'est un GameBoy en comparaison ! Les deux caméras vraiment géniales, je l'ai toujours en poche et la qualité est incroyable. Le micro intégré, skype sans écouteur micro youhouuu. Et puis FaceTime ... AUCUN lag, même mieux que Skype ! Fabuleux ... Vraiment super content de cet achat. On ne peut pas minimiser son écran il est tout bonnement fabuleux ! 

Bisous a tous


----------

